# AZ Herf - Habanos Torres - April 26



## Silhanek (Oct 23, 2006)

Stopped by Habanos Torres today and told Tim quite a few CS members were wanting to have another herf at his shop. He said any night is good for him and to just give him a call ahead of time so he can get some tobacco out for us. :ss

So... *Thursday night, April 26, 6pm at Habaons Torres in Mesa*. If it's obvious another date will work better, we can change this. Also, I'll probaby do a roll call a day or two ahead so we can give him an estimate of how many are going to make it.

Web site link for store info and location/map.


----------



## piperman (Sep 8, 2005)

Sounds good to me:tu


----------



## Silhanek (Oct 23, 2006)

One reply? Did I really pick that bad of a night?


----------



## piperman (Sep 8, 2005)

The AZ gorillas arent into herfs I guess.


----------



## kjd2121 (Jul 13, 2006)

Sorry guys, but I can't herf on a weeknight. I'm a panzy! Fridays and Saturdays are good for me. Except if it requires driving a long distance on a Friday - No way - too much traffic.


----------



## sonick (Jan 30, 2007)

Things have been hectic for me, but I am going to make a herculean effort to keep things from overlapping this time so I can come herf some habanos torres and shoot the sh*t.....

80/20 in favor....


----------



## Silhanek (Oct 23, 2006)

kjd2121 said:


> Sorry guys, but I can't herf on a weeknight. I'm a panzy! Fridays and Saturdays are good for me. Except if it requires driving a long distance on a Friday - No way - too much traffic.


We'll have to schedule the next herf there on a Saturday. :tu


----------



## MithShrike (Jan 29, 2007)

Damn work. I didn't see this earlier. Anyway, I'll have to miss it that Thursday... Stinkin' school.


----------



## Silhanek (Oct 23, 2006)

Tomorrow night. :ss


----------



## piperman (Sep 8, 2005)

Silhanek said:


> Tomorrow night. :ss


Who all is going?


----------



## monetrey (Dec 5, 2006)

I will try and make it..... still have yet to meet u guys


----------



## Silhanek (Oct 23, 2006)

piperman said:


> Who all is going?


I'm in just in case that wasn't obvious. :tu


----------



## Silhanek (Oct 23, 2006)

Just spoke with the FIL and he's going to be there tomorrow too. He tried to register here, but is having issues. :al


----------



## piperman (Sep 8, 2005)

Who is the FIL

Don't think I will be there tonight.


----------



## sonick (Jan 30, 2007)

well I just knew something would happen.......
murphy and his law are some m*($#f(34in c**ksu(#(rs 
_)#($_)#($)#($)_#

my A/C unit blew up........
in the damn desert......
it's really really hot in here right now, and the repair crew (condo/rent) have broken their response time agreement TWICE in the past 36 hours, and I am about to lose my sanity. I'm able to stay composed SOLELY because of xanax. 

If they are able to fix this thing by herf time, i'll be there. 

If not, I'm stuck here waiting and debating whether to move the animals, turn off the router lab and head to a hotel room before we all melt. 

Hope to see you there, crossing my fingers.


----------



## Silhanek (Oct 23, 2006)

FIL = father in law

Had our A/C go out at the end of last May. Ended up going and buying a window unit to put in our bedroom since the part was 5 or more days out on special order. I feel your pain although it isn't quite that hot yet.


----------



## kjd2121 (Jul 13, 2006)

sonick said:


> well I just knew something would happen.......
> murphy and his law are some m*($#f(34in c**ksu(#(rs
> _)#($_)#($)#($)_#
> 
> ...


Wow man, it's only 90 degrees. It'll start cooling down by 5:00pm. Turn some fans on.


----------



## monetrey (Dec 5, 2006)

kjd2121 said:


> Wow man, it's only 90 degrees. It'll start cooling down by 5:00pm. Turn some fans on.


:r :fu thats funny


----------



## kjd2121 (Jul 13, 2006)

monetrey said:


> :r :fu thats funny


Well, it's not like it's 110 out there. That's when I start melting - :r:r:r


----------



## MithShrike (Jan 29, 2007)

Tonite was awesome. Sorry to see some of you couldn't make it. Nice to meet ya Silhanek and monetrey. We'll have to do this again.


----------



## sonick (Jan 30, 2007)

Hope everyone had a blast. Looks like according to Matt it was pretty fun. 

In regards to "it's only 90", the western exposure coupled with the very short distance to the sun drove it up to 96 in here from 2PM-7PM. Fans moved the hot air around wonderfully. I'm Chicago-bred, I don't do this sh**t. 

Hopefully the animals, wine, cigars, routers, music gear, me, etc. don't suffer anything damage.... and hopefully a crane will be available to drop the new complete unit on the roof "sometime" tomorrow.........

To all you with air, count a quick blessing  

Hope to meet y'all at HT under some better circumstances next time....
I'm bout to burn down one of my best stogies now that some cooler air is making it's way in via window fans....Time to put that Factory Press II out of it's misery I think 

-J


----------



## piperman (Sep 8, 2005)

Glad you guys had fun, maybe next time.


----------



## Silhanek (Oct 23, 2006)

sonik, I take it that this is going to be your first summer here? After a few summers, you will turn the heat on when it gets below 95.  

To echo MithStrike, it was great to meet him and monetrey as well as hang out with Tim and a few of his other regulars. Thanks for the freebie monetrey and I'll be sure to stop by your cigar shop sometime soon. :tu 

I really don't like coffee at all, but my favorite part of the night was when Tim brewed a batch of coffee from beans he roasted himself. It was served in a small cohiba shot glass with a tobacco stem to stir with. (The Cuban way to drink coffee as he explained.) It was very good and that was an awesome treat! :cf 

Not sure when yet, but we'll schedule the next HT herf on a Saturday to accomodate some of the others.


----------



## kjd2121 (Jul 13, 2006)

sonick said:


> Hope everyone had a blast. Looks like according to Matt it was pretty fun.
> 
> In regards to "it's only 90", the western exposure coupled with the very short distance to the sun drove it up to 96 in here from 2PM-7PM. Fans moved the hot air around wonderfully. I'm Chicago-bred, I don't do this sh**t.
> 
> ...


Hey bro I was just bustin on you about the heat. The animals will be fine in the heat as long as they have shade and plenty of water. 100 degrees won't damage anything except maybe hatch a few beetles. :c

Good luck getting a new unit today.


----------



## Sniper2075 (Jan 26, 2007)

Darn, I missed this thread and of course I find it the day after the herf. I wouldn't of been able to make it anyway but still. I'll try and check this section more often so I don't miss the next one and I should be able to make a Saturday Herf unless its the first Saturday of the month.


----------



## MithShrike (Jan 29, 2007)

Silhanek said:


> I really don't like coffee at all, but my favorite part of the night was when Tim brewed a batch of coffee from beans he roasted himself. It was served in a small cohiba shot glass with a tobacco stem to stir with. (The Cuban way to drink coffee as he explained.) It was very good and that was an awesome treat! :cf


Tim didn't roast them himself, he just bought a whole bunch of them. He's asked me in the past about roasting beans and he's just not interested in it although he'd like to have someone do it for him.


----------



## kqueen (Apr 27, 2007)

Hey all, i will be moving to scottsdale on may 15 and would love to be considered for the next herf. checked out the website of this place, and its a must go in my opinion. so keep us informed of hte next one, as it will be my first herf in phoenix, and looking forward to meeting you all.


----------



## Silhanek (Oct 23, 2006)

Welcome aboard. There was just another thread on an AZ herf, but he wanted to do that on the 13th, so you won't be here yet. Anyway, we'll be herfing at Habanos Torres again for sure. There's usually a handful of people there on the weeknights anyway. Cigar King in Scottsdale usually has events that are worth checking out also.


----------



## piperman (Sep 8, 2005)

Whats up.......anything...........guess not...........


----------



## Silhanek (Oct 23, 2006)

Nope. Nothing. Nobody here.

I wanted to plan a herf at HT on a Saturday, but my weekends are currently booked through the end of June.


----------



## piperman (Sep 8, 2005)

Arizona is not a Herfing state I guess, that really sucks.


----------



## kjd2121 (Jul 13, 2006)

We've tried before, but it seems like people either live too far away or there are timing issues.

I would love to have some folks over to smoke some Saturday evening, but alas I live in West Bum F*** (Litchfield Park). I have a nice yard though and the drinks are real cheap.


----------



## piperman (Sep 8, 2005)

kjd2121 said:


> We've tried before, but it seems like people either live too far away or there are timing issues.
> 
> I would love to have some folks over to smoke some Saturday evening, but alas I live in West Bum F*** (Litchfield Park). I have a nice yard though and the drinks are real cheap.


Well that is pretty far from me I think, I live on the Superstition Mtn.


----------



## smokin5 (Mar 28, 2007)

kjd2121 said:


> We've tried before, but it seems like people either live too far away or there are timing issues.
> 
> I would love to have some folks over to smoke some Saturday evening, but alas I live in West Bum F*** (Litchfield Park). I have a nice yard though and the drinks are real cheap.


Hmmm...could be doable on a weekend when the thermometer drops to below
bursting. Until then, though, you are always welcome in Prescott. We haven't hit 100 degrees since July 5 or so! And my dog loves it when people stay overnight. Just don't ask why.....


----------



## kjd2121 (Jul 13, 2006)

piperman said:


> Well that is pretty far from me I think, I live on the Superstition Mtn.


My point exactly!!


----------



## Silhanek (Oct 23, 2006)

So, when and where? :ss

I think you just have to accept that not everyone is going to be able to make it each time. Name a place and time and I'm sure a few will show up.


----------

